# Your Heroes/Idols



## Furretsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Are there any people you idolize? Look up to? Anyone you consider your hero?

Post about 'em. =) And perhaps share why you think they're so amazing, and why you praise the ground they walk on, and... _*Cough.*_

Anyway, mine is the lovely *Emilie Autumn*. There are a few reasons why.


My immediate reaction to seeing a picture of her: "Whoa, this woman is _gorgeous_!" And I still react that way whenever I see her. She has the greatest fashion sense in the world. No contest. (Image link)
Her music. Her first album, _Enchant_, is perhaps my favorite album right now; it's ethereal, beautiful, and breathtaking. The minute I listen to it, I am taken away to a faerie-populated enchanted forest. Her later works (including the eccentric _Opheliac_) combine the worlds of industrial music, Victorian poetry, and the same ethereal feeling that _Enchant_ brought. Sorry... I know I'm rambling, but there's just so much I love about her music that this paragraph just can't possibly do it justice.
The most admirable trait of hers is definitely her attitude. I admire _anyone_ who is not afraid to defy society and be themselves, despite what others may think. After _Enchant_ was finished, her record label wanted full control over her style and growth as a musician. And you know what she did? Gave 'em a nice "Fuck you" and went to start her own successful record label. Despite this, she's still one of the sweetest people you will ever meet and is really dedicated to her fans - she holds frequent chat sessions with her fans and always hangs around after shows to meet and talk with her admirers.
So, there are the reasons I look up to Emilie Autumn on a daily basis and would probably die if I ever saw her in real life. I love her. I really, really do. She is perfect in every single way. She-- _*Shot.*

_If you want to listen to her stuff, by any chance, there's an outdated page on her official website that contains some free (and legal, of course) MP3 links. You won't regret checking out some of her work.

Uh... what about you guys? :D


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 28, 2008)

More or less anyone who has performed on Broadway or in the West End. I just have a tremendous respect for people in theatre because they have all the talent (often far more) than actors in TV and movies, but are generally paid much less and have to work a lot harder.

If you know me, you'll know this (and probably be sick to death of me going on about it :3), but I _adore _Kristin Chenoweth and Idina Menzel. They're both phenomenal singers and actresses, both really appreciate their fans, have done loads of charity work (especially when Idina was in RENT) and, well, they're both adorable :3

See?


----------



## Altmer (Jun 28, 2008)

Steven Wilson and Daniel Gildenlow.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 28, 2008)

It's wierd, but I've never looked at somebody as an idol before.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Joseph Stalin.

What? I'm communist, and Stalin and I have more in common personality wise than you think, even if he's been dead since 1953.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 28, 2008)

This girl that I used to know, Natalie Jimenez. Nobody you'd've ever heard of, she was just a counselor-person at a camp I went to. But she was such a cool person, she was everything I wanted to be at the time, outgoing and funny and a little unsure of herself, a tiny bit, but always willing to try to get to know people and take risks. She was really pretty, too. I was so, so shy at the time, moreso than I am now, and everything about her said to me "I want to be like her, she is _amazing_." I really wanted to talk to her and try to, uh, be friends with her, but like I said I'm really shy when it comes to those things, sometimes (I'm a bit better now, though) and so I ended up writing to her through letters and emails after the camp was over. She was... kind, but restrained, and stopped writing after a while.

Three years later of being obsessed for ever-shrinking reasons, I kind of let go because it was really, really stupid. Most of my "idols" end up being people that I know, and sometimes will spiral downward into plain obsession, and it's really terrible. Although if they're someone I want to get to know etter or something, sometimes their idol-ness goes away when I do befriend them, and they just end up becoming a good friend. Only happened once (and on here, too) but it was lovely. :3

As far as people that I don't know and look up to, a lot of people.. mm, actors and people sometimes, though I can only think of two that I like and only because they're good actors and are generally really cool. I don't know anything about them, though so I can't really say they're my heroes or anything. (Cate Blanchett and Hugo Weaving.)

There are some other people, too, that I look up to that are just my teachers or something. One person that comes to mind is a professor at the university near me, John Thompson. He was the person that was, uh, mentoring me for an independent study I was doing for science, and he was just really nice and knowlegeable and cool. Doug Lory, a tour guide I had in NYC, was also really cool and outgoing and knowledgable and extremely interesting, so I can say I looked up to him, too. Mainly I look up to people I actually know in person, I guess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Stalin and I have more in common personality wise than you think


You want to kill and oppress you own people and hide that fact from everyone else? :/

Anyway, Oscar Wilde. There isn't anything I don't love about him. His wit, his intelligence, his sense of humour, his talent, his hedonism, his value of aesthetics, his sense of style, everything was awesome. The only small thing I dislike is how vain he acted during his trial, because that lost him.
Then again the trial's Bosie's fault so :I


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 29, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Joseph Stalin.
> 
> What? I'm communist, and Stalin and I have more in common personality wise than you think, even if he's been dead since 1953.


Remind me not to ever talk to you again, okay?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 29, 2008)

hey werd up guys my idol's Hitler we're this -> <- close man, you know, failed artist, having only 1 ball. Can relate a lot to his genocide man.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 29, 2008)

Optimus Prime, no question. 

I'm being totally serious. :I
Okay, no I'm not.

I really wish I had someone I looked up to and thought of as my hero. :c


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Or maybe Masaru Daimon (or Marcus Damon if you prefer the dub) from the 5th season of Digimon.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 29, 2008)

Shigeru Miyamoto.

Because I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 30, 2008)

The evil monkey in Chris Griffin's closet is also worthy of being a role model for all primates.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Do fictional characters count? If so, Midna. No question. She's a foot tall and has awesome evil powers and bosses around Link, who is way bigger and stronger. And she's cute. =3


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2008)

My future self! If I live past 25 I will idolise myself forever, seriously.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 30, 2008)

John Kricfalusi.

He is a cartoonist/animator that I watch a lot of. He has gotten a lot of crud by animation companies and has had a hard life in the animation biz. He made the first internet cartoon. His work makes me want to stop the crud on TV these days and make a good cartoon with expression, good voices, and stuff. Even thought I don't agree with him on everything, he has made me see animation in a new way.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm my OWN hero, thank you very much. I'm my knight in shining armour who comes to rescue me from the evil dragon that I am.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 30, 2008)

Myself.

The fact that there's noone else in the world just like me sparks a sense of uniquenes... and the lack of need to be like anyone else. And therefore, I don't try to be like anyone else or idolise them.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 30, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> Amy Lee, lead singer of Evanescence. My mother thinks her voice is equal to fingernails on a chalkboard, but I just glare when she says that. I admire Amy and at one point almost had a heart attack when I found out she (and her band) was coming to Australia, but I couldn't get tickets.


Compared to many other female vocalists in the genre, she _is_ like fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Compared to many other female vocalists in the genre, she _is_ like fingernails on a chalkboard.


Oh my. Prepare to get glared at.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Remind me not to ever talk to you again, okay?


Lol i guess i should be ex-communicated since mine is the revolutionary, Fidel Castro. Not because he's a communist, but because he overthrew a corrupt government and stood up to the States. 

(and BTW Celestial Blade, no offense to you but Stalin murdered more innocents in his term as Soviet premier than Hitler did in World war II)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 1, 2008)

> Some Cubans found to be "counterrevolutionaries", "fascists", or "CIA operatives" were allegedly imprisoned in poor conditions without trial. Military Units to Aid Production, or UMAPs, were labor camps established in 1965 to confine "social deviants" (including homosexuals and Jehovah Witnesses), with the goal of working "counter-revolutionary" influences out of certain segments of the population.


Dunno man, sounds kind of like a dickhole to me but whatevs.

lololol I'm here showing up to down everyone but I guess my hero sucks too oh well


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol yes that's what you seem to be doing Vlad, but i guess everyone's entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 1, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Oh my. Prepare to get glared at.


he is right so I don't care how much glares that earns me or him


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 7, 2008)

Joey Jordison
Corey Taylor
Zbigniew Robert Promiński
Gene Hoglan
Alexi Laiho
Dimebag Darrel Abbot
Derek Roddy
George Kollias
Vinnie Paul
Dave Lombardo
Tim Yeung
Lars Ulrich
Jeff Loomis
Adam Darski
Kerry King
Jeff Hanneman
Kirk Hammet


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 7, 2008)

Gene Ray.

Or [insert singer of favorite band here]. 



Okay, seriously, probably like John Lennon or something, he kicked so much ass up until he got shot.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

MAKE LOVE NOT WAR


----------



## octobr (Jul 7, 2008)

These guys.

Yep, black dudes in suits. Srsly though, those guys are amazing. 

Also here. http://youtube.com/watch?v=C9ThFrXQAfo (with a few extra guys, like Henry LeTang)

And Jason Samuels Smith, who's more modern -- http://youtube.com/watch?v=gU3rpv5AqK4 

And, well, duh, savion glover: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQjTLWODcCk

... among others. 

I mean, this is a pretty cool place to be, for me, in this generation of dance where you can totally go wild and the more you step out of the box the more you're praised. Especially with tap, since it was sort of dead for a little while and ballet and modern and everything went on the rise and now we're getting that back again, especially thanks to Savion Glover and Happy Feet and everything -- these guys that were the generations before us are like mind-blowing and it's awesome to have these people to look up to.

And blah blah blah off the soapbox now.




Also furret does this emilie autumn woman ever take a picture of herself where she isn't looking at you from a stupid angle?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

That's like saying it's ok to be a dickhole because there are worse dickholes out there.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Are you referring to the thing about social deviants?


Yeah was pretty much referring to your post here. Sure Castro may not be the worst git out there, but I'd still rather not live in Cuba without a right to free speech and whatnot. I mean, the guy that runs North Korea is probably worse. Or Myanmar. But hey. It's a dictatorial leadership, you don't really get much choice in the matter.

My issue is I haven't seen a communist leader not go corrupt and fuck everything up in the name of equality. Equality is all very nice and shit, but let's keep it social a little bit.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that Lenin was OK. Then he had a stroke and Stalin F'd everything up.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Lenin and Marx weren't too bad, but there are just too many inherent problems with the system that fuck it up.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah all that "Human nature" stuff does it as well


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyway my idols are pretty much all the good humanists and shit. I mentioned SW and Daniel Gildenlöw, as they are pretty much some of the most honest and well-spoken musicians I know, but here's a list of other pretty cool people:

Nelson Mandela
Kofi Annan
Mother Theresa
Mahatma Gandhi
Friedrich Nietschze (because existentialist philosophy is the coolest)
Antoine Lavoisier
Douglas Adams

well, you know, just basically good people that do good things. Apart from Nietschze but that is just because I don't like philosophy based on religion.

This isn't so much idolatry as in statue-worship as more respect for the things they've said and done throughout their lives. David Gilmour springs to mind, too.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Because Myanmar and North Korea are communist/dictatorship states with a similar government?

And because Castro may have good healthcare standards than the US, but I have a pretty low opinion of the US as it is? To me, a dickhole who pursues deviants and suppresses free speech is still a dickhole, no matter his "health care and human rights" Human rights, if you conform to his standards. Fuck that shit, mate. I don't care if Cuba is fucking 300x as well off as the countries I mentioned, dictatorship is dictatorship and he's still not ruling his fucking country properly.

Kofi Annan because he is one of the best diplomats out there and because he was one of the best leaders of the UN in his time. Came from poor Ghanaian family, turned out to be one of the best world politicians.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not sure anyone is actually.

Although I do look up to the Pythons/Ronnie Barker for being some of the greatest genii in British comedy.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

My grandfather.... Is that wierd?


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> genii


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 10, 2008)

Fidel Castro's good, too. I also look up to Mao Zedong and Ho Chi Minh.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

You... look up to Mao Tse Tung? I hope you're not being serious. But since I know you to be pretty daft, I'm going to assume you were.

I don't give a damn what you say about Fidel or Hoshi-Ming, but if you're a fan of Mao, then I'm afraid we can never ever be friends, ever, ever.

My family comes from, and still lives in, China. You obviously have no idea what kind of effect that guy has had on people.

Why would you look up to someone like him?


----------



## Belmont (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, Mao was a piece of sh*t in China he kind of screwed the country when he was alive.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Why would you look up to someone like him?


Because he's a Communist and apprently Celestial Blade looks up to every Communist who ever lived.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Fidel Castro's good, too. I also look up to Mao Zedong and Ho Chi Minh.


 Just because your a Communist doesn't mean you have to look up to them all? Because that's what it seams. What about the people who have suffered under your hero's. Especially Mao Tse Tung. Who you look up to. He uses the Chinese army to shoot down anyone who opposes him The people live in fear.. And  thats your hero?! 
No offense dude,  it seams everybody you look up to. I would love to use as target practise.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 10, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Fidel Castro's good, too. I also look up to Mao Zedong and Ho Chi Minh.


What's up with people saying Castro's good? Have you at least talked to people who lived in Cuba? I have some Cuban friends and they tell me about 'revolutionary' activities and how if you didn't do X thing you were 'counterrevolutionary' and TEH EVIL. That doesn't sound fun to me. D: *canada*

Do you plan to be a communist dictator who abuses human rights? Those do seem to be your idols. Plus, you're making all the decent communists out there look bad.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 11, 2008)

He likes Stalin too so probably. No offense to you CB but Mao and Stalin IMO were the worst. Fidel is/was so-so, I know Cubans who like him, and I know Cubans who hate him, so opinions tend to differ.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

Neil deGrasse Tyson & Carl Sagan.

i r wantz 2 b astrophysicist.


----------

